# how to remove words on an image?



## lsdirrm

I have a jpg image, but there are some words on it. I use paint shop 8.10, but crop tool will cut the whole area where the words locate in. Is it possible to remove only those words while keep the image complete? like filtering or whatever? thx


----------



## vanner

Depending on the image you could either copy a similar area from another part of
the picture and paste it over the text. Then blend it in.

Or you could use the 'Clone' tool to remove it. 

A little time consuming but not too difficult. 

But sadly I haven't heard of any 'Quick' fix filters !!


----------



## lsdirrm

thx for reply

If I copy another part of the image to cover the words part, the image will look incontinuous. The clone tool is interesting, but there are too many options. It takes time to learn how to use it.


----------



## LONGHAIR

Can you post the pic here? Someone will take a stab at it I'm sure.


----------



## vanner

Yeah, if it doesn't offend the eye !! .


----------



## Guest

sound like you're trying to get rid of a watermark or copyright 

post the image...if, as has been said...it's not offensive

buck


----------



## lsdirrm

hmm,

Actually it's a naked pic  I want to make it as my wallpaper. But there are white color words like www.....com at the bottom of the pic. I want to remove that words. I don't think it's appropriate to post that pic in here.  But I can show you a similar example. Here is a pic of Jennifer Lopez:
http://home.swipnet.se/bjornolsson/postcards/jennifer-lopez.jpg

So could you remove the words at the bottom and the label on the up left corner? thx


----------



## LONGHAIR

Sure I could, but it's a copyright violation. So I guess the answer is......you're on your own here.


----------



## lsdirrm

hmm, 

It's only a pic and I made it as my wallpaper at my home computer. I don't use it in commerciality. Why bother to ask me post the pic? If you actually don't know how to do, please just say you don't know instead of crap. :down:


----------



## LONGHAIR

Here dude............I don't _have_ to do anything, but I don't lie either!

The vagueness of your original post gave no indication as-to the nature of the lettering. It could be from anything. I (and many others around here) could rearange the letters on a stop sign in a photo that you took. Your attitude about this sucks.


----------



## Alexps

Use the cloning tool, it effectivelly "paints" over the letters copying the adjacent area over the text. I have done it with a picture of an ocelot on the cover of a Smithonian magazine. You may need to experiment with the size anfeathering of the brush. Also if the surounding background is not uniform you will need to use brush strokes paralles to the pattern if any.
Have fun


----------



## etoh25

Give the guy a break, you asked him to post the pic and then gave him a hard time. Whatever


etoh


----------



## sprocket

i use PS7and i find both the 'clone' and 'healing' tool a great combination for touching up images for my work... and that's the way i would proceed for your case....time consuming and requires experimentation if you are new to it.....
not sure of any other way though... sorry.


----------



## vanner

Well, I aint getting into any arguments/discussions over 
'Copyright' or 'Sucking' ..... I have my own views on 
those particular topics.

If you want to have a crack at a bit of 'Image' manipulation, have a look at:

http://www.tut.pspug.org/tutphoto/haywagon_v7.htm

Might help


----------



## LONGHAIR

It's all in how you go about asking.

I did ask him to post the pic and Buck added the part about "if appropriate". That did not directly mean that _anyone_ would be required to do anything with it. Buck pointed out the "watermark/copyright" issue and the guy posted it anyway? Then comes the insult of


> If you actually don't know how to do, please just say you don't know instead of crap.


Are you kidding me? This is a volunteer forum, even if it wasn't a copyright issue, I wouldn't do it now.

Where etoh25 gets his/her 2cents from I don't know............The asking to post the pic was to evaluate it............that I did and even if it wasn't a problem, it wasn't the "right" pic anyway.Then be insulted? Whatever to you too!!! You didn't even offer any help? Just commented to bust my chops?

Just fore the record I see very little difference in "teaching someone to violate the law and doing it for them"


----------



## Rhettman5.1

I think what has been overlooked here is that there IS NO magic tool to remove text, cigarettes from someones hand, a ex-wife...or husband....whatever  it takes time, no matter what you use, it simply takes time and patience, the best way is to just experiment with clone tools, brush effects and remove blemish tools, or whatever other options you have,

I use a old photo suite II program, and I like it a lot for what I do, I have photo impact and paint shop pro, but I find them a bit overdone , I am sure if I took the time I would like them also, just take the time to learn your image programs and you'll be surprised how easy it gets ...Rhett


----------



## vanner

> Then be insulted? Whatever to you too!!! You didn't even offer any help? Just commented to bust my chops?
> 
> Just fore the record I see very little difference in "teaching someone to violate the law and doing it for them"


Not sure if this comment was directed at me but if i've upset you in some way then it was un-intentional.

I thought I had offered to help !!. Although I agree Isdirrm's request could have been a bit more user friendly.

This forum seems to have very strict 'copyright' rules and whilst here I will stick by them. Personally I see no 
problem in sorting out a picture someone wants to use as his/her wallpaper. If they then tried to make 
money from that pic, that is when I see the problem !!

And yes, I did enjoy looking at everyone's 'Wallpaper' in the'Show us your desktop' thread !!


----------



## Guest

Howdy vanner

don't believe anything was directed at you... however...


> Personally I see no
> problem in sorting out a picture someone wants to use as his/her wallpaper


let them "sort it"...point them towards how they might do it themselves but I would not do it for them

just my quick thoughts

buck


----------



## Alexps

I'm sorry, I don't see how telling ssomeone how to use readily available tools has anything to do with violating copyright laws. To use them to infringe on copyright law is the individuals responsibility. Doing it for him would be an infringement.


----------

